# Accomplishment Threads



## masterofthebass (Dec 19, 2008)

Ok...

The situation with these threads have grown out of control. I was aware of the outrageous ones, except for the ones created by Derrick. I've deleted every one of these threads except for the main Accomplishment thread, and the two Blindfolded threads. I merged the off-topic accomplishment thread into the normal one, as there's no reason for a separate one. 

Please, please DO NOT GO around making threads that basically already exist. Accomplishment thread encompasses ALL ACCOMPLISHMENTS. 

Frankly, I'm finding a lot of these off-topic "let's post a ton" threads getting quite annoying. This forum used to be of some substance, but lately I feel that people are just posting because they can. Let's try to keep the speedsolving.com forum community "goal-oriented" and on topic. Post about methods, ideas, puzzles, and yes, even accomplishments, but please don't make this forum a joke. We have a good resource here, let's not throw it away.

-MoB


----------



## qqwref (Dec 19, 2008)

Somehow I thought the Accomplishment Thread was for speedsolving accomplishments, and that the Off-Topic Thread was for off-topic accomplishments (i.e. not speedsolving). Huh.

I do agree that it's gotten out of hand though, there's no point in having a "one-handed accomplishment thread" or "accomplished failures thread" (derrick is a bit of a postwhore recently huh).

Incidentally. If we are goal-oriented, what *exactly* is the goal? I thought this was just a place for speedcubing-related discussion.


----------

